# DeLonghi Magnifica 4200 Bean to Cup Coffee Maker



## Stephen Aris

About 10 days ago I bought a Magnifica 4200 for my office and it is producing very good results, but I have one reservation: the coffee is luke warm and I am having to microwave it for 40 seconds at 800w to bring it up to an acceptable temperature. Is this normal? I am making 3 to 4 cups per day.

On another subject, does pressing the 2 cup button instead of the single cup button use more coffee or just more water? I am new to bean-to-cup machines and am still getting used to my machine. Is there anything I need to know that is not covered in the user manual?


----------



## Glenn

Hi Stephen

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

How long has the machine been on before you make your first coffee?

I'm no expert on Bean to Cup machines so will let another DeLonghi Magnifica 4200 bean to cup coffee maker owner answer this question but normal principles would indicate that twice the amount of coffee would be used and also more water as well.


----------



## Stephen Aris

Glenn said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK
> 
> How long has the machine been on before you make your first coffee?
> 
> I'm no expert on Bean to Cup machines so will let another DeLonghi Magnifica 4200 bean to cup coffee maker owner answer this question but normal principles would indicate that twice the amount of coffee would be used and also more water as well.


I make the first cup of coffee as soon as the machine indicates that it is ready, the second and third about 3 hours later, but neither are warmer than the first.


----------



## Osh

Do you pre-warm the cups? You'd be amazed how much heat gets lost in a cold cup.


----------



## Glenn

Sounds to me like a dodgy thermostat

I'd contact the retailer and enquire about a replacement being so new.


----------



## KeenOnCoffee

Stephen,

I have a different version of DeLonghi bean to cup coffee machine, and I set up the temperature on the control panel. I set it to the hottest and it did improve it, is it an option to adjust on your machine?

I usually have Americano's and I found that the best way was to top up with boiled water from the kettle rather than using the water spout from the machine as this was not overly hot either.

Good luck!

PS I am also brand new here....in process of buying a semi-automatic setup for home use, with the fallback of the bean to cup machine for times when you need a reasonable coffee quickly!


----------



## Guest

I've just ordered the Delonghi ESAM5400, and looking forward to trying it out - this slightly concerns me though, as I apparently have an asbestos mouth and can drink nigh boiling water, I'm glad I got the 'non fully automated', as I can just keep steaming the milk until piping hot hot


----------



## Stephen Aris

Hi, Glenn,

I have just returned the machine and will be receiving a replacement in due course. Having preheated the cup with boiling kettle water, using hot milk and using the steam wand to top up the cup, I measured the temperature of the nished product and found it to be 58°C. The steam wand temperature was 70°C. I have been told not to expect the temperature to be the same as a kettle, but it should be about at around 70-80°C. Is this correct?

Stephen


----------



## Glenn

Those are very low temps

Steam should be above 100c and the main brewing temp above 90c

Good to hear a replacement is forthcoming


----------



## Stephen Aris

Guess what? Last Friday I returned the machine (at the supplier's expense) and this morning it came back having been "serviced and repaired". I could tell by the feel of the hot plate that the temperature problem had been addressed. Having followed the instructions in the owner's manual I placed a cup under the spout and pressed the 1 cup button. The coffee was neither hot, cold nor luke warm. In other words, NO COFFEE WHATSOEVER!!! After a second attempt I checked the instructions and examined the machine. The machine seems to be going through the motions of making coffee (including grinding the beans) but not delivering any water. Also, it is not producing any water or steam from the steam wand. I phone the supplier and they will be despatching a replacement tomorrow. Third time lucky or the beginning of a saga? Watch this space....


----------



## BanishInstant

Oh dear. Hope you can get this sorted - it can be very frustrating when equipment fails.


----------



## vintagecigarman

The Telegraph Saturday magazine runs a column called "Desert Island Cookbooks" (The title explains it fully!) This week's subject, restaurateur Mark Hix, wants to take his DeLonghi Bean to Cup machine with him to his desert island.

I hope it's more reliable than yours. ;>)))


----------



## Glenn

Sounds to me like the pump needs to be primed (however this machine is meant to be self priming)

There could be an air lock (caused from draining the machine whilst servicing?) and once this is addressed the machine should be back to normal.

Hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Stephen Aris

This Monday I returned the machine (via Parcelforce, at their expense) and at the same time a replacement was delivered. After adjusting the grinder (it was at maximum coarseness) it delivered a hotter and much more acceptable cup of coffee, albeit somewhat more noisily than the other one. This was obviously the pump (glad it works this time) producing its 15 bar pressure. I now find that holding the button in immediately after completion (to top up the cup) produces the same temperature water as the steam wand. Also, I find that steaming the milk in the cup also has the affect of preheating it as well.

Now, at last, I can start perusing (and possibly posting in) the beans forum. I started off using Sainsbury's "Taste The Difference" range of beans. How are they rated in the coffee world? I don't suppose it is possible to obtain beans as used in Costa? If not is there a very similar alternative that will not costa packet?

There could be one problem, though. I adjusted the grinder whilst it was not active, in direct contravention with the instruction manual. Would I have caused any damage in doing so? It is currently at the No.2 setting.


----------



## Glenn

Costa Coffee beans are available in store. Sandy is the expert where thats concerned

Adjusting the grind when the machine is not running should be fine. Just don't adjust it all the way to the end so that the burrs touch


----------



## BanishInstant

Another tip regarding the steam wand, make sure you switch it on and do not plunge into milk until steam is actually coming out rather than the initial spurt of water.


----------



## Stephen Aris

Hi,

My Magnifica 4200 has been producing excellent coffee for two years now, but this morning has developed a serious defect. It is not producing heat and therefore no coffee. When I first turned it on it made the usual noises, but did not flush the diffuser. I then pressed the button to manualy flush the diffuser, but the water was tepid. Now there is no heat at all and, after about 15-20 minutes, the alert light comes on. I have looked at the the DeLonghi spare parts page and have identified several possible parts, but which one? There is no part called "thermablock" or "thermostat". Any ideas?


----------

